# Entpackungsprogramm

## Nighthawk

Bitte net lachen.

Aber wie kann ich unter kde ein einfachen zip file entpacken.

angezeigt bekomm ich es. aknn es aber weder öffnen noch kopieren. steht immer nur verzögert

----------

## wudmx

um was fuer eine gezippte datei handelt es sich denn? zip, tar, gz, bzip, rar, ace.. sind die entsprechenden programme denn installiert? weiss nicht ob kde darauf zurueckgreift...

----------

## sOuLjA

wenns ne zip datei ist dann einfach in der console "unzip datei.zip" eingeben und fertig, wenn auch wirklich ein zip ist. ein tar.gz entpackst du mit "tar xvfz datei.tar.gz"

----------

## wudmx

ich denk, er will im konqueror die dateien der gepackten datei sehen,...

----------

## sOuLjA

hm er meint doch aber er bekommt es angezeigt und will es entpacken

----------

## Nighthawk

Also

1. Ja ich habe in mit conqueror versucht die datein zu entpacken. Ist kläglich gescheitert  :Embarassed: 

2. Es ist der Matrix Trailer und es handelt sich um eine nomrale .zip datei.

Ich versuch jetzt mal das ganz mit dem command zu entpacken. Nur jedoch weiß ich nicht wohind der das ganze dann entpackt

----------

## sOuLjA

er entpackt es in den ordner wo auch die datei drin ist wenn du einfach nur "unzip datei.zip" eingibst

----------

## Nighthawk

Jo hab eich gemacht hat auch geklappt. nun nächstes PRoblem.

Es handelt sich um eine mov datei. also quicktime mal abgesucht udn quicktime4linux emerged

quicktime4linux kann man aber nicht direkt in kde aufrufen. Wie kann ich so ein mowie abspielen. Mplayer will das auch net nehmen

----------

## sOuLjA

der aktuelle xine spielt die ab!

----------

## Nighthawk

ok dann mal xine-lib emergen

forsetzung folgt  :Smile: 

Achja. Psst jetzt zwar nciht zum thema will das board aber nicht zumüllen.

Wie kann ich mein gentoo dazu bringen nicht bei jedem booten automatisch kde zu laden?

Da gabs irgendso ne start datei. Weiß aber nicht merh wo ich das gemacht habe.

Weil ich gentoo als cs server usw. benutzte und deshalb die Oberfläche dann im weg ist bzw. ressourcen frisst die benötigt werden

----------

## sOuLjA

Das hat was mit kdm zutun glaub ich, musst einfach mal rc-update del kdm default machen, das könnte es dann schon gewesen sein, wenn nicht musst du noch etwas in einer datei umändern aber ich hab vergessen welcher  :Wink:  sorry aber ich hab das nie angemacht weil ich lieber im textmodus starte da mir das etwas sicherer ist falls was mal nicht geht

----------

## gordin

Hi,

entweder mit 

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

gar kein X mehr laden (xdm nicht kdm). 

Alternativ in /etc/rc.conf DISPLAYMANGAER=xdm (sollte bei dir kdm stehen) setzten. Oder Autologin aus. Dann lädt nur kdm und KDE bleibt aus (Ich vermute aber mal du willst gar keinen X-Server starten)

----------

## sOuLjA

genau das wars  :Smile: 

----------

## Nighthawk

ja genau ich will gar keinen xserver ich versuchs, danke.

und wenn ich dann nachträglich starten will reicht ein einfaches kde?

----------

## Nighthawk

und nochwas. emerge xine.libs ge macht wie starte ich das jetzt unter kde?

----------

## sOuLjA

hm ganz normal , inne console xine eingeben. obwohl das unter kde bestimmt auch unter dem startmenü ist  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

 *Nighthawk wrote:*   

> ja genau ich will gar keinen xserver ich versuchs, danke.
> 
> und wenn ich dann nachträglich starten will reicht ein einfaches kde?

 

einloggen

startx eintippen

fertig

wanns dann irnkwas anderes als kde startet editier deine ~/.xinitrc und schreib da "start-kde" rein, nagel mich aber net auf den genauen namen fest, ich benutz kein kde, aber ich mein das ding müsste so heissen.

----------

## ts77

ähm, ich glaub nicht, daß die xine-libs schon genug sind, entweder xine-ui und/oder kxine wirst bestimmt noch brauchen, kann mich aber auch irren.

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Zu deinem Zip Problem... 

Sehr schön geht es mit:

emerge karchive

Ist sowas wie WinZip !  :Wink: 

----------

## knorke

noch besser ist der midnight commander wenn er ordentlich konfiguriert ist... muss ja nich für jedes format nen eigenes klickibunti-prog sein  :Smile: 

----------

## Boba

bei kdeutils ist auch ark dabei, das macht sowas auch.

----------

